# Received a History lesson on today's estimate.



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

About 10 min from me is one of the oldest gated
communities in the US and there was a lab located in it
that they say is partly responsible for the outcome of ww2.

Wealthy guy who sold his website for hundreds of
millions of dollars is now revitalizing a few towns 
near me back to the way they were back in the day. 
Antique shops, old Victorians etc. and is buying 
property everywhere. 

I did a small bullchit job for his brother who's involved 
in the real estate business a few weeks ago on one 
of their properties that they are making into a 
wedding place to get them out of a jam so I installed
a few temporary gutters. Rich guys brother asked me 
to meet him at another property so I met him there 
today inside the gated community. Here are some
pics and some history about this place. 





























https://physicstoday.scitation.org/doi/full/10.1063/1.1570779


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Not sure what happened










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

https://physicstoday.scitation.org/doi/full/10.1063/1.1570779


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

I don't know why but your first post is messed up. Interesting bit of history there !


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

About 10 min from me is one of the oldest gated communities in the US and there was a lab located in it that they say is partly responsible for the outcome of ww2.

Wealthy guy who sold his website for hundreds of millions of dollars is now revitalizing a few towns near me back to the way they were back in the day. Antique shops, old Victorians etc. and is buying property everywhere. 

I did a small bullchit job for his brother who's involved in the real estate business a few weeks ago on one of their properties that they are making into a wedding place to get them out of a jam so I installed a few temporary gutters. Rich guys brother asked me to meet him at another property so I met him there today inside the gated community. Here are some pics and some history about this place.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Weird. Looked some what normal when I first posted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ComRemodel (Jul 5, 2016)

Soon as I saw the first picture I thought Tuxedo Park and sure enough I was right. I go past there maybe once a month on my way to relatives in Monroe. I knew it was a gated community but always wondered why there are at least two police cars parked outside the gates 24/7? I originally thought that it was a police station. Those people must have some pull. Other gated communities just have a security guard. 

-Hal


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

ComRemodel said:


> Soon as I saw the first picture I thought Tuxedo Park and sure enough I was right. I go past there maybe once a month on my way to relatives in Monroe. I knew it was a gated community but always wondered why there are at least two police cars parked outside the gates 24/7? I originally thought that it was a police station. Those people must have some pull. Other gated communities just have a security guard.
> 
> 
> 
> -Hal




They have their own police force. The station is right at the gatehouse. I live in Monroe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ComRemodel (Jul 5, 2016)

That explains it.

My brother and sister-in-law live in Monroe. Good friends with the Miola family. Husband Neil owns Villa Positano restaurant. 

-Hal


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Tuxedo Park was one piece. There were also professors pulled into the war effort to develop new things like napalm. Some pretty famous (at the time) like Smith and Conant, and a bunch of others.


----------



## Harber (Jul 22, 2018)

:whistling: We don't build 'em like that anymore... :laughing:


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

ComRemodel said:


> That explains it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Small world. I know Neil. Used to own another restaurant up the road. Do they mention the issues we have with the Hasidic Jews? I will be pushed out of my neighborhood by this piece of chit cult within a few years. They are destroying this and every other town near by. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I did a couple of kitchens in there many years ago, very cool place.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

rrk said:


> I did a couple of kitchens in there many years ago, very cool place.




Yea we work there often as well. Still have to go do the job I got in the original post. He got the " im worth 400 million price." 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

House across the street.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

NYgutterguy said:


> Small world. I know Neil. Used to own another restaurant up the road. Do they mention the issues we have with the Hasidic Jews? I will be pushed out of my neighborhood by this piece of chit cult within a few years. They are destroying this and every other town near by.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


?? How the he'll would they do that?


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Jaws said:


> ?? How the he'll would they do that?




I'll get into it when I have time. They essentially just blockbust different neighborhoods. Once a few are coerced to leave you either leave or the value of your house will get crushed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

NYgutterguy said:


> I'll get into it when I have time. They essentially just blockbust different neighborhoods. Once a few are coerced to leave you either leave or the value of your house will get crushed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aren't they pacifists? Would seem they'd be easy to push back on.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Jaws said:


> Aren't they pacifists? Would seem they'd be easy to push back on.




100% of those who are voting age vote and they all vote the same way in a bloc. Politicians make sure they are taken care of with all the freebies They control everything up here. A village within my town is the poorest in the US and they are all on government assistance. Only thing is they aren't poor. They just know how to game the system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

